# Sticky  A warning to check your garden is still secure over the winter



## flounder_1

I was at dog training class today and the leader ended with a sad tale and warning to us all that I thought would be useful to pass on. She had been contacted by one of her clients to tell her that their dog had been let out into the garden for a wee as usual but as the owners hadn't been out there for a couple of weeks they hadn't noticed that either a fox or their dog had dug a gap under the fence and had got out of the garden. The first they knew was a few minutes after they had let the dog out they got a phone call to let them know that their dog had been run over and sadly the dog died.

As we don't go into the garden so frequently ourselves it's a good idea to check that your garden is still a secure place every few weeks during the winter. Especially after heavy winds that might loosen fences etc. 
Lets not let this happen to anyone elses dogs.


----------



## flounder_1

On a more positive note I discovered today that clearing the garden of poo is a much easier job on a frosty morning  Nice frozen solid poos that pick up easily!


----------



## JulesB

That's so sad. But thanks for the reminder as my parents had a fox in their garden the other night and they think that got in under the fence, which dad's blocked up again as Betty is at theirs this week.

x


----------



## JoJo

Thanks for sharing Janet .. really important


----------



## kendal

have made this thread a sticky as it is an important isue all year round.


----------



## wellerfeller

Good post Janet, thanks!


----------



## Sezra

Thank you Janet. Good advice. x


----------



## animal lover

I have made a separate dog pen for mine we have coyotes here in the city and this keeps my guys away from potential danger I split the yard in half .


----------



## sugerlump

i have an invisible fence, which keeps her in pritty good, but it does not stop praetors from coming in ,it only stops ginger from going out ,so that is why i never put her out with out me being out there with her, cause we have fox,and skunks and raccoons around here ,and they all can be very nasty...Lumpy


----------



## Caira

I'm pleased to say, that in preparation for Summer's arrival ( still over 4 weeks to go) I had our fence checked and fixed, I even had couple of fence panels completely replaced as they looked quite bad and I was worried that could break easily over the winter, so now our garden is officialy puppy safe


----------



## RuthMill

Caira said:


> I'm pleased to say, that in preparation for Summer's arrival ( still over 4 weeks to go) I had our fence checked and fixed, I even had couple of fence panels completely replaced as they looked quite bad and I was worried that could break easily over the winter, so now our garden is officialy puppy safe


Im sure Summer's granny will be very pleased!


----------



## el-clark

Thank for that, about to start putting up new fencing in preparation for the arrival of our puppy, will thoroughly check all the corners.


----------

